# outlook/live/hotmail extremely slow lately?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

anyone using hotmail/ live / outlook or whatever it's called theses days - for your email program?
have you noticed if it's gotten EXTREMELY SLOW / FREEZING theses last few days - or is it just me?


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Have it for a 2nd email account. I found it could be slow sometimes earlier but is much better in the new FF . best to use alone w no other tabs open.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

btw..i'm talking about on a home PC ...not a new-fangled phone, or tablet or whatever...:
(jimmy .what's "FF"?)


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

jargey3000 said:


> btw..i'm talking about on a home PC ...not a new-fangled phone, or tablet or whatever...:
> (jimmy .what's "FF"?)


Sorry. Was talking about PC use. By tabs I meant web page tabs. ie just have outlook open alone - no other internet sites open in other windows or tab pages.

FF is Firefox.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I use the resident Windows Mail or Win10 Mail or whatever it is called for my Hotmail account on the PC. Works fine. 

My primary email account however is Gmail and for that I access it through Chrome and the Google Apps.


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

If you have not already, try enabling the outlook beta. It made a huge difference for me. The old UI felt like it had been getting slower and slower over the last 6 months. With a little configuration, you can get the new UI to look pretty much like the old one.


----------



## DenisD (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks like Microsoft is rolling out a new version of Outlook.com.
Microsoft to roll out new Outlook.com 'over the next few weeks'


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I use the Thunderbird client with outlook.com and have no problems.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

off.by.10 said:


> If you have not already, try enabling the outlook beta. It made a huge difference for me. The old UI felt like it had been getting slower and slower over the last 6 months. With a little configuration, you can get the new UI to look pretty much like the old one.


I know what "UI" _used_ to mean, to me. What does UI mean here?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

my email address ends in "...hotmail.com"
they tell me that's NOW called Outlook? or Outlook Mail?
the actual url (right term?) that pops up when i sign in to my emali account is " outlook.live.com"
juuuuuust a bit confusing....?


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> I know what "UI" _used_ to mean, to me. What does UI mean here?


User interface.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah...just figured that out!
BTW ... I turned on the "Beta" & yes, that seems to speed things up a bit . thanks


----------

